# Can I control the absolute level with the BFD??



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Can the absolute level be controled with a BFD

I want to use a large power amp to drive the sub-ins. Can the BFD be used to set the level

I don't want to have to buy a level control(pre) just for the sub-in

If that won't work can anyone recommend an inexpensive line level control to put in front of the amp driving sub-ins

Thanks
Julien


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can the BFD be used to set the level


No...

What source are you feeding the BFD with that you are not able to set its level?

brucek


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

> What source are you feeding the BFD with that you are not able to set its level?


I'm using a Cary SLP 88. It has dual outputs. One goes to the amp (ARC LS-55) driving the mains. I want to use the second pair of outputs to drive a large SS amp for the Sub-Ins, via a BFD. 
Because of the different sensitivities and power output of the two amps I will need to adjust the level going to the sub amp


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

ART sells all sorts of DI boxes with various balanced/unbalanced inputs/outputs and volume controls. 

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I want to use a large power amp to drive the sub-ins.


What does that mean? Amps drive speakers. :scratchhead: And what kind of a “large amp” doesn’t have its own gain controls?

And what do you need the level controller to do? That will make the difference on what kind you need. If all you need to do is attenuate, a common stereo pre amp will do. If you need to boost it, that's another issue altogether. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Julien43 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bruce, thanks for the ART recommendation!



> *What does that mean? Amps drive speakers. And what kind of a “large amp” doesn’t have its own gain controls?*


The Sub-Ins are a second set of inputs in to my Gallo Reference IIIs woofers seconds voice coils. They are meant to be driven with a 40- 50htz low passed signal. This extends the FR to about 22htz



> *And what do you need the level controller to do? That will make the difference on what kind you need. If all you need to do is attenuate, a common stereo pre amp will do. If you need to boost it, that's another issue altogether*


The amp that I am thinking of buying is a ROTEL RB-1070 High Current Amp. It doesn't have any level controls
I'm not sure if I'll need any gain. I don't think so. My thinking is that with the much higher output level, attenuation is all I'll need, unless there is a huge difference in sensitivity between the Rotel and ARC.
The passive route is attractive to me.


----------

